# New Gas Station



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,


Nice work Rod, are you going to a a fuel vendors sign, removable so it won't get the weather?






Not sure if you have the clearance for the high roof 18 wheelers: is their fuel island off to the left? 






Yours Peter


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod;

Very nice! Brings back memories of when the attendant actually pumped the fuel, checked your car's oil, and cleaned the windshield (windscreen) - and even used a squeegee! Some of those stations even gave out S&H green stamps or premiums, like glass tumblers for the dining room table. It's no wonder some of us get nostalgic. The fuel industry certainly has not improved on the customer service/customer satisfaction side.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter I am trying to do a Texaco sign for it. I am trying laminating signs, to see how they hold up outside weather and fade wise. The plan is to have a "heavy" fuel pump off to one side. 18 Wheelers certainly won't make it through the covered area...... 

Dave I remember the old gas stations well. I worked as a kid windscreen washing and oil dipping at a little Sinclair Station on Admiral Blvd. in Tulsa during the summer of 57. All the soda I could drink plus tips. Good days. 
My memory just dug up a picture of the owner, Starched khaki drill shirt and pants, green bow tie and a peaked cap.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that a kit, or did you make it?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry it is a rough approximate Guestimation of the Piko model. 
I like to build rather than buy. However, I do have several Colorado Scale Model buildings.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking stationRod. 

Humm, I pumped gas, washed windshields along with doing oil changes and grease jobs back in 68-70 for a dollar an hour at an Amoco/American station. I don't remember ever getting a tip. 

I just seen a Bachmann HO kit of a gas station made to look like it was part airplane. Gotta love the old buildings from the 40-50s.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunset Key Chains on eBay Posted By Rod Fearnley on 15 Aug 2013 06:43 AM 
Peter I am trying to do a Texaco sign for it. I am trying laminating signs, to see how they hold up outside weather and fade wise. The plan is to have a "heavy" fuel pump off to one side. 18 Wheelers certainly won't make it through the covered area...... 

Rod I made this Texaco sign using 2 Porcelain refrigerator magnets back to back they are holding up and have been outside for about 3 years so far....








Sunset Key Chains on eBay is where I got them...


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking gas station, Rod. Great idea about them Texaco "signs," Dean.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for, the nice. Comments guys.
Dean I love that idea. I shall try e-bay right away. I was looking for the old vinyl stickers that Texaco used to give away.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Rod- Great gas station. Hobby Lobby sells some of those Texaco magnets. I dunno if theres such a store on your side of the pond? 


-Kevin.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dean, 

Can I stop by and fill up? Looks like a great price to me ! 

Bob


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Rod could you please tell me what material you used for the roads and can they be curved ?
Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Peter, 
It's too late now for you to change your new road, isn't it? 
Or is this for next time? 
Nice gas station Rod. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Super, Rod... Let me know if you'd like me to pick up some of the magnets for you...

I have a hobby lobby right close and can check what they have..


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan you are a life saver as always  
I,ll mail you this evening when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter I,m not sure what the proper name is for my road material. My buddy runs a plastics repair and recycling plant. He just puts any stuff that he thinks I might be able to use, aside for me. 
You can easily cut curves into it using a jig saw. I have used a router on it too. I,ll ask him what it is when I see him tomorrow. Ok


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 20 Aug 2013 10:16 AM 
Stan you are a life saver as always  
I,ll mail you this evening when I get home. Thanks. Great, Rod...


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello Rod,

I think your Piko Kit is missing a part from the roof construction.
Here a few pixs from my gas station.
Added a cheap christmas LED-chain and two spots to illuminate.
Have a look.

P.S.: my gas station is missing a road access!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Rod!!!







And to Dean and the other builders as well.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Stefan my "Kit" isn't a kit. LOL it's a scratch built copy of the Piko kit (£100.00 over here!)

I love what you have done with the lights and particularly the sign on top. Thats the next search part of the project. Stan has sent me lots of places where I can get the "Fridge Magnets" as described by Dean.
I have lots of bits and pieces left to add. I'll post more pictures when it is complete.
Thanks Dwight.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hy Rod,

scratch built! I am even more impressed!!!
I paid 100 Euro for the kit. The red stripes faded away within a few weaks outside.
That's not the quality I expected.

Keep us updated, please

Bye
Stefan


----------

